# This is very inspirational



## NadiaSych (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello to everyone!

I was looking for a lot of online materials to begin online art classes. Finally, this video gave me the boost to try pastel drawing. I already started digital art, but some professional artists advised to learn techniques of traditional painting. This is very inspirational.


----------

